# Arggghhh! Just about had enough with my Intense Bazooka



## cheekycharly (30 Nov 2012)

Please, Please, Please can someone help me with this damn Intense Bazooker Atomiser setup of mine. I cannot get ANY output on the atomiser at all and this is my setup...












The pressure is there... Over two bar and the Rhinox tubing is rock hard with pressure and no more Co2 bubbles will release from the canister as the pressure is so high. Yes I know in the picture I haven't got the extinguisher handle pressed but that's because I have been fiddling and stressing over it for yet another couple of hours.

Where will my problem be? As normal glass co2 diffuser fizz away fine but this just seems to build up a ton of pressure and release nothing. I have the same effect with two easy aqua atomisers as well.


Pleaseeeeeee help meee! I'm begging ha.

Thanks 

Gray


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Nov 2012)

sometimes (only sometimes), the solenoid can shut if there is too much pressure, i don't think this is the case though. I had one of these and it took 3BAR for it to give a decent output.


----------



## foxfish (30 Nov 2012)

This is the third or forth time these devices have come up with similar problems!!
I had one that was responsible for exploding the very same BC as your - around 3 bar!!
It would seem some work better than others?


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Nov 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> ...I had one that was responsible for exploding...


Well, it is a Bazooka after all, the predecessor of the Rocket Propelled Grenade Launcher (available at most quality stockists).

Cheers,


----------



## cheekycharly (1 Dec 2012)

How do I adjust the Bar on this regulator?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2012)

I know its silly but have you plugged in the solenoid valve? Have you tried without it? Is it placed the right way round?


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Dec 2012)

It also looks to me that the working pressure can't be upped on that reg.


----------



## cheekycharly (1 Dec 2012)

Yeh Solenoid fully up running and working. Should I sack this regulator off (prob 3year old) and get an Intense solenoid/regulator? I've just ordered an Eheim 2217 and don't know if inline co2 would be the better way these days. What you guys recon?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Dec 2012)

I would work my way backwards starting with the bottle and check each stage. It has got to be something simple. If the bottle is full and you are showing high enough pressure on the gauges the next step is the solenoid, is it connected the right way around, does it get warm when the power is on, are there any bubbles coming through that drop checker, have you installed a check valve if so is it the right way round, is there any CO2 reaching the Bazooka and if so is it stopping there and not pushing through the bazooka.

Do all of these checks until you identify what the cause of the problem is, then remove or fix the cause.

Try removing all the stages and feed the CO2 straight to the bazooka.

If after all this you establish that the CO2 is reaching the bazooka but not getting through it then bin the bazooka and get an UP inline atomiser.

Best of luck,

Steve


----------



## ricky tango (1 Dec 2012)

undo the solenoid from between the ports on the reg and output and spin it 180* so that the bottle side is screwed in to the output side , when you know how the solenoid works you notice that some of them when running backward are able to close them selves with pressure

worth a shot, and its free 

rick


----------



## cheekycharly (1 Dec 2012)

Sorry you lost me on that last bit... I took it this far apart and saw nothing to twist turn or flip 180*


----------



## ricky tango (3 Dec 2012)

Well you've managed to remove every part but the one that needed removing lol. The square brass body that all that stuff in your hand attaches to  that has two connections 

An input bottle side and an output tank side unscrew each side so you have the brass square in your hand then screw the side of it that was tank side into the bottle side so when looking at it the engraving is back to front from how it was before . 

Refit all the parts in your hand and try again

A solenoid will work either way but one of the two ways can affect the shut off plunger inside occasionally


----------

